# Solved: RAM issue? halp



## Urabe (Jan 21, 2013)

okay i've had a few problems and i'm thinking it's all because something's wrong with RAM allocation or something.

1. I was on a minecraft server, gave me some sort of out of memory error and kept kicking me off.
2. I was playing a game on steam, some game where you can cut levels and stuff, memory error, closed.
3. Firefox, for some sites like facebook, it doesn't load completely, there'll be some blue linky text and no images. Going on clear recent memory actually sorts this for half an hour but it's a pain having to keep doing it.

I'm on windows 8, i'm not sure what other info i'll need to give but i'll post if asked.

Thank you.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Reboot your PC and start tapping the F8 key repeatedly as soon as your BIOS screen disappears. You should get a boot menu. One of the options is to run a memory diagnostics. Run that and let it finish. If it finds anything, then it should point you to the correct RAM module (the one with the problem). If it doesn't find anything, then you should check your Event Logs for anything that may indicate the problem.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Did your computer come preloaded with Win 8 or did you do an upgrade?

It would help us to help you if you would download and run the TSG System Info Utility. Copy the result and paste it into the body of a reply to this thread.


----------



## Urabe (Jan 21, 2013)

sorry i've been busy, i allocated half my RAM somewhere in control panel a few days ago, i'll give it a few more days and if the problem doesn't arise again i'll click the solved button, otherwise i'll do as suggested. Thank you.


----------



## Urabe (Jan 21, 2013)

Okay it's happened again, my laptop came with windows 8. Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2 OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8, 64 bit Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3630QM CPU @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9 Processor Count: 8 RAM: 8083 Mb Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, -1984 Mb Hard Drives: C: Total - 928371 MB, Free - 492609 MB; Motherboard: SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD., NP350E7C-S02UK Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

For starters, I would download a better anti-virus application and run a full scan on your system. Viruses can do many "weird" things to a computer. MS Security Essentials is free and fairly decent - it integrates nicely with Win8. AVG is another free anti-virus that runs well (this is the one I use).


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> MS Security Essentials is free and fairly decent - it integrates nicely with Win8.


It's included as part of Windows 8 and is known as Windows Defender.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

I noticed in the TSG Info, Windows Defender is disabled. You should enable it and run a scan.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

TerryNet said:


> It's included as part of Windows 8 and is known as Windows Defender.


Didn't realize they had a different name for it depending on the OS... Thought Defender was an older version that was replaced by Security Essentials.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're right. Windows Defender in Vista and Windows 7 is pretty lame and should be replaced with a free download of MSE. Then, just to confuse us a little I guess, Microsoft stuck MSE into Windows 8 but call it Windows Defender. Grrrr.


----------



## Urabe (Jan 21, 2013)

So i ran a memory diagnostic and windows defender and neither found any problems. I checked sysinfo.exe and that says windows defender is still disabled even though i have it al turned on, could the fact i have zonealarm firewall installed perhaps be causing it to be disabled?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you just ran Windows Defender it is not disabled.

Windows 8 and TSG SysInfo are not communicating properly; it always reports Windows Defender disabled. If you can bring up the Windows Defender window or if the Windows Defender service is running you know it is working.


----------



## Urabe (Jan 21, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/n8qy0N0.jpg Here is an image of what happens with my browser.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

That happens to me every once in a while. Clearing history/cache and restarting the browser will clear it out. It's the cache that's corrupted.


----------



## Urabe (Jan 21, 2013)

that's what i've been doing, but it's a bit too frequent for my liking and rather annoying, is there a more permanent solution perhaps? my old laptop never did this, i have the 18.0.1 verson of firefox btw.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

First, the Firefox issue is actually with Firefox (which is now at 18.02), not Windows. I have the same problem with Firefox (and Waterfox) when browsing Reddit. Since it doesn't happen with the other 5 browsers on my system, and Waterfox uses Firefox's settings, the problem points to Firefox. I solved the problem by disabling the cache (Override automatic cache management and set cache to 0). 

Also, TSG SysInfo will report Windows Defender as Disabled on Windows 8. Microsoft changed the way the defender runs. If you were to upgrade Windows from 7, you will remember that the installer had to uninstall Defender before Windows 8 could install.

By the way, if you have a similar laptop as I (Samsung Series 7, 17.3" US version), you have two video cards. You can right-click on the game (or program) you want to run and choose the graphics card you want to use. Note that you can chose the processor by right-clicking on the game anywhere but in the Modern Screen. You have to do it from the desktop. If you still have it installed, you can even do it from the Samsung Quick Starter.

Also, note that if you upgraded to Windows 8, your laptop should have had you upgrade about 16 drivers, and update the BIOS twice.


----------



## Urabe (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you, i did recently find that it might be a problem with graphics card upon extensive research, i think it's been prioritizing the crappy intel one over the radeon, so i will give your suggestions a try. Again thanks for the helpful post.

Edit: i'm not seeing any option to choose a graphics card, do need some sort of radeon command center?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. I doubt that you have two graphics cards
What you do have for certain is the Intel HD4000 graphics chip integrated into the processor.
Previously Intel graphics were integrated into the northbridge chip on the motherboard

However yours are in the processor chip as here for YOUR processor
http://ark.intel.com/products/71459/Intel-Core-i7-3630QM-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_40-GHz
See this#
Before the introduction of Intel HD Graphics, Intel integrated graphics were built into the motherboard's northbridge chip. Later the northbridge was eliminated and graphics processing was moved to the CPU

On April 24, 2012, the Ivy Bridge family of Intel processors was released, introducing the "third generation" HD Graphics:

HD Graphics 2500 (6 execution units)
HD Graphics 4000 (16 execution units)
Usually with that setup and a graphics card lower demand switches to the Intel and high demand switches to the graphics card

As the Intel integrated graphics has no separate ram as such it draws its requirement from the system ram

2. Referring to an earlier post of yours


> sorry i've been busy, i *allocated half my RAM somewhere in control panel* a few days ago


If you could enlarge on this and tell me exactly what you did it may assist

3. In respect of a earlier suggestion although the point has been commented on 


> MS Security Essentials is free and fairly decent


*DO NOT on any account attempt to install MSE it is not compatible with 8.*
As has been said Windows Defender on 8 is the replacement for MSE and Microsoft issues updates for Windows Defender 
every other day or so.

4. I apologise if I have missed it I do not think I have
What please is the full model of the laptop
On your specs from the TSG utility, although that may have not reported it, I see no mention of other than the Intel HD4000 graphics.
However you refer to AMD

5. Try right clicking on desktop
Do you have configure switchable graphics.

In device manager is the AMD Radeon shown or indeed is there an unknown device shown


----------



## Urabe (Jan 21, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> 1. I doubt that you have two graphics cards
> What you do have for certain is the Intel HD4000 graphics chip integrated into the processor.
> Previously Intel graphics were integrated into the northbridge chip on the motherboard
> 
> ...


 i believe i went into performance options in advanced system settings and increased the maximum memory output or something, either way i don't think this had anything to do with the problem and i put it back to its default setting.



Macboatmaster said:


> 3. In respect of a earlier suggestion although the point has been commented on
> 
> *DO NOT on any account attempt to install MSE it is not compatible with 8.*
> As has been said Windows Defender on 8 is the replacement for MSE and Microsoft issues updates for Windows Defender
> every other day or so.


I didn't, i ran windows defender and no viruses were found.



Macboatmaster said:


> 4. I apologise if I have missed it I do not think I have
> What please is the full model of the laptop
> On your specs from the TSG utility, although that may have not reported it, I see no mention of other than the Intel HD4000 graphics.
> However you refer to AMD
> ...


http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/pc-peripherals/notebook-computers/high-performance/NP350E7C-S02UK

this is my laptop. my laptop definitely came with a dedicated (think that's the right term) graphics card, device manager says as much: "AMD Radeon HD 7600M Series". Of course listed above is the integrated Intel 4000. right clicking my desktop brings up graphics properties and options, the latter seems to be about enabling noifications, the former brings me to an intel control manager thing, can you specify what you mean about switchable graphics?

So i think the root of the problem is to do with the graphics card ultimately, the one thing i did have recommend to me elsewhere was simply set to high performance in power options so that's my next plan of action, something which i overlooked.

Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry I have been a couple of days replying I have been offline.
In case you have not already solved the problem

I know it came with the Intel embedded graphics



> this is my laptop. my laptop definitely came with a dedicated (think that's the right term) graphics card


What I was trying to explain was that you do NOT have TWO graphic cards.


> I doubt that you have two graphics cards
> What you do have for certain is the Intel HD4000 graphics chip integrated into the processor.


However
I think you will find this is the answer - I will be surprised if it is not dealt with in the user manual, but as other people have had the same problem - perhaps for some reason Samsung have neglected to include it



> new laptop (Samsung NP350E7C-S02) with an AMD Radeon™ HD7670M 2GB graphics card, yet I noticed games were running a lot slower than they should. Turns out the internal Intel 4000 HD graphics or whatever is being used instead.
> 
> Edit: Downloading AMD Catalyst Control Center, apparently I can update drivers and choose which card to use with that.





> when you right click on the desktop? there should be something that says "Configure Switchable Graphics"





> that option has now appeared after installing CCC, I'll see if works


So if you go to the Samsung site or if it is not listed there the AMD site and update the drivers for the AMD HD Radeon including the Catalyst Control centre Driver you should then have "Configure Switcheable Graphics" on right click on Desktop


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

urabe

Did you make any progress please
An update would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Urabe (Jan 21, 2013)

Okay thanks to everyone, everything's fine now. The browser solution was "Override automatic cache management and set cache to 0". Setting it to high performance in power settings or downloading catayst control center and setting whatever program you wan to high performance seems allow the games to run without problem.

EDIT: sorry for taking a while to reply, i wanted to test this stuff out over a period of time.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

urabe
You did well

I am pleased you sorted it.
Thanks for posting


----------

